# South Park Style



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok, just admit it. Everybody loves South Park.

Now I guess everybody's already tried this, but seriously, I love this and it kept me busy almost all day. 
Create your own south park character!!!! Aint that great!? (to save you little fella you've gotta do a screenshot...) Come on, make some, make me laugh!

http://spstudio.julia.hosting-friends.de/spstudio.html

Here's my post-xmas blue myself:


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 28, 2005)

I remember playing around with this a whole lot a couple years ago. I made one for myself and for all my friends too. They were really funny 

Edit: Here's today's version of me as a south park character... at least as best as I could guess it. I had trouble picking the right hair and the right shirt. Also, that smile is realllly big.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2005)

This is for the Cousins Grim.       Nobody said it had to be 'me'. 

If I had more time, I was gonna find a stud collar


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 28, 2005)

Well.. that was fun. Don't watch South Park but..


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

Uni and Britt, you look nice!!! 
Wood... she's pretty, huh, very appealing...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Uni and Britt, you look nice!!!
> Wood... she's pretty, huh, very appealing...


*spe-cial*
The word you're looking for is special :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 28, 2005)

"I'm blue, da ba dee"

lol


----------



## Verbal (Dec 28, 2005)

Aaand a hippy dude.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha, I like these, Jon!
...except now that "da ba dee da ba da" thing's stuck in my head for the weeks to come.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *spe-cial*
> The word you're looking for is special :mrgreen:


of course, of course. Now go and play nicely with these whips and cuffs, will you?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SlySniper (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice job guys!

Here is *Black Bush:*


----------



## Islair (Dec 29, 2005)

Here I am....South Park Style


----------



## anicole (Dec 29, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> This is for the Cousins Grim.  Nobody said it had to be 'me'.
> 
> If I had more time, I was gonna find a stud collar


 
Woodsac ... you DO miss and love us!!! We were talking last night (on our way through the hospital to the basement) about where you've been and why you haven't posted.  We thought we'd miffed you somehow.  

Oh, and I just looooove the pink ribbons in our hair!   

(don't worry, sweetie ... we've got the collar covered ... and the chain to hook you up to!  Kiss kiss!)


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## anicole (Dec 29, 2005)

PG ... that's a great one!!!


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 29, 2005)

This is me!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 29, 2005)

This looks more like me then I do.


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's Jo Cose after talking to his boss.  (the file is called ahh.jpg  )


----------



## doenoe (Dec 29, 2005)

dude, why arent you wearing any pants?


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I made one, but since I'm at work and don't have photoshop, I can't seem to get it cropped down so I can post it.


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok...I finally got it to paste into GIMP.  

Here's me: 






And here's Erik:


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> dude, why arent you wearing any pants?


 
Yea...about that...see, the thing is, I really was, but they ended up being the same color as my skin...I like my pants to match my skin 

OK, so I f'ed up...but it's true that I ended up using the same color for my skin AND my pants.

At least I didn't post a naked one like that dude Erniebatt's Back.  His avatar is a naked South Park kid...that's just creapy.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

wow! awesome stuff guys! After comparing with the artsy-fartsy s-p, you all so damn look like yourselves!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> dude, why arent you wearing any pants?


primary condition to have a talk with the boss


----------



## doenoe (Dec 29, 2005)

lol
oh wait, i still have to make mine


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> primary condition to have a talk with the boss


 
*Jo Cose shudders as a cold chill races up his spine*


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> *Jo Cose shudders as a cold chill races up his spine*


aw come on. we all now how you get your 4 yearly bonus's
...ah, and for the facts, is your bos a she-boss? (i'm tryn'a reproduce him/her in south park version, hehe)


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aw come on. we all now how you get your 4 yearly bonus's
> ...ah, and for the facts, is your bos a she-boss? (i'm tryn'a reproduce him/her in south park version, hehe)


 
You mean when I'm on all fours and getting shafted by my boss?  Perhaps.

My boss is more of an IT boss...She has some boobage and wears skirts, but I don't think she is really a he-boss or a she-boss, just an IT-boss.


[advertisement] If you would like more information on Jo Cose's boss, see the limerick thread. [/advertisement]


----------



## doenoe (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 29, 2005)

JTHphoto, South Park style, this was cool, i've never seen this before.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, JTH! 
...could it so happen that you name's joe?


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Nice, JTH!
> ...could it so happen that you name's joe?


 
Maybe, but NOT Jo.

Oh, sorry wrong thread :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

k, Jocose. I did what I could, but i didn't find that damn whip, so here's ye boss. ?not work-safe?

1.





2.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Maybe, but NOT Jo.
> 
> Oh, sorry wrong thread :lmao:


ok, please, keep the personality splits in the other thread!
...anyway, everyone knows you're me.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

>


the ressemblance is stunning. :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> k, Jocose. I did what I could, but i didn't find that damn whip, so here's ye boss. ?not work-safe?
> 
> 1.
> .


 
*Double shudder runs down our spine*


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

so i was right?


----------



## EscapeTurn (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## duncanp (Dec 29, 2005)

400th post


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice to see ya!
and congrats for the 400!


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> 400th post


 
You go Duncan!  And just for the record...this is EXACTLY how I've pictured you


----------



## doenoe (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> the ressemblance is stunning. :lmao:


Yeah, i really put some time in that one :er:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> You go Duncan! And just for the record...this is EXACTLY how I've pictured you


me too. but somehow it reminds me of how i pictured Rob: ( i might be wrong, though...)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, i really put some time in that one :er:


also reminds me of that guy's face in (my guess) the very very first version of "doom"... you know that guy that's supposed to be you (the player)..? Well he had exactly the same face, and he was always looking at both sides... really looks like him.
edit: just checked and that was 2nd version.
http://www.gamershell.com/screenpop.php?id=1136
(the only reason i know this is because my dad's been playing that **** since... huh...i think he always did and i always sit by, watching...ah, childhood memories...)


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, this is quite fun!

*Me:*

*




*

*Crusader:*

*



*

*Public Enemy #1:*






*A GINGER:*


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, this is me.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you, like.. Uni and doenoe's brother??? or maybe you should get it fixed in the "conspiracy or coincidence" thing.


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 29, 2005)

It's me  :


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 29, 2005)

I love it when a plan comes together!





"Alex De Large"





and for the finale, me in real life:






:hail: :hail:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

emily, you're so lovely!
Panzershreck, well nice to meet you. umm, ho handhake


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Nice, JTH!
> ...could it so happen that your name's joe?


 
?

nope, actually it's Jason, or just J. Where you asking if I was someone's alter-ego? My ego alters enough as it is, but i don't think anyone else can claim me...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

actually the first name that comes to my mind, looking at you pic, is Joey. Seriously, don't deny it. But then joe fits you better.
But Jason is awesome, now i finally have a name to put upon the mysterious JTH


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> emily, you're so lovely!
> Panzershreck, well nice to meet you. umm, ho handhake


 
can't tell you how many times i've accidentally lopped off people's hands, gets really annoying sometimes, getting around in the skis can be frustrating as well... but that's when i bring out the jetpack

call me the "ultra-aggressive" photographer, destroyer of worlds


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

I live in the fear of your threat
:hail:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 29, 2005)

Better late than never.   Thank goodness Alison was here to prevent my colorblind self from posting it with green skin.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Heh, nice on, Hobbes!


----------



## Alison (Dec 29, 2005)

This is me at 39 weeks pregnant.......


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

quite ressembling


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 29, 2005)

I LOL'ed at that Alison.  Nice job.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok...maybe a little bit more...me?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't see it woodsac.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

me neither...


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey look, I'm a rude boy! Or a good ol' ska kid! This looks like me, only I wish I had a checker blazer!! Maybe... in time...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2005)

ooops...don't know what happened?
It's not in my smugmug anymore?
Gimme a minute :scratch:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool one, wood! love the teddy  though if i met a menacing guy with a teddy bear in the middle of a dark forest, i'd be freakin 

nice look matty!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Cool one, wood! love the teddy  though if i met a menacing guy with a teddy bear in the middle of a dark forest, i'd be freakin
> 
> nice look matty!


The teddy represents my *nice* side :mrgreen:
I just look scary sometimes...or more than sometimes maybe


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

aw, you're not scary... you're just special


----------



## duncanp (Dec 30, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> The teddy represents my *nice* side :mrgreen:
> I just look scary sometimes...or more than sometimes maybe


 

u seem to be strangling it


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 30, 2005)

He he cool.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2005)

nice one daniel!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, although i hate the song and the whole emo thing, I've a lot of spare time, so here's Jesus of suburbia:


----------



## ferny (Jan 1, 2006)

Mine from a while back. Erm, not really work safe.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/d854e6fb.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/a36d3d33.jpg


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

from a while back? d'you mean you changed your looks, since then? WHY??? you're so damn hot as batman... (or batgirl??)


----------



## hot shot (Jan 1, 2006)

and i thought i didnt have a life lol carnt draw so not going display my attempt


----------



## ferny (Jan 2, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> from a while back? d'you mean you changed your looks, since then? WHY??? you're so damn hot as batman... (or batgirl??)


And I thought I was into some weird ****! :shock:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my son SP style:mrgreen:


----------

